# menopur and TI



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is doing menopur with timed imtercourse? Ive just taken mynlast provera so im due to start menopur when AF arrives! Exited


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya, I will be starting on some form of injections very soon. It could be menopur or gonal f with teigger shot and timed intercourse. You can keep in touch with me


----------



## RJP (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently having my 3rd cycle of menopur injections with timed intercourse at the centre for life (Newcastle).  I may be able to help with any questions you have! x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I was begining to think I was the only one having this treatment! Lol. Ive just had my 3rd cycle and it was cancelled due to over stimulation. Started bleeding on sat so had my day 2 scan on sunday, my lining was thin but I still have large follicles so cant start injecting. They said they dont think its a period so who knows whats goin on in there. Gotta go back on monday for another scan and blood tests.


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, I had my appt today and we will be starting soon. I have to have an HSG done first before the treatment all starts. Im excited and nervous!! I will be doing my first cycle of injections. Are you guts being down regulated before using stimms?? Because I am... with timed intercourse. What is TI? Lol.  

X


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

T.I is timed intercourse lol! No I didnt have to down regulate. I just started injecting coz I dont have periods. You'll be absolutely fine injecting, its not as scary as it sounds


----------



## RJP (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello,

I don't have periods either which is why I am having the injections. x


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for replying ! Err! I don't get peiods either so im not sure why im down relating. 
I think the way thr nurse explained it was like this.... you take the nasal spray to down reg before the tx so that when your eggs are maturing they dont release too soon! And then when you trigger you stop the nasal spray and this will allow ovulation to happen. Also my clinic has said to do 2 more trighers 2 days apart to " prepare and strengthen the womb for pregnancy" 

thanks for clearing up what TI means lol we are TI also for X2 and then X4 IUI . X


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I always wondered what down regulation was for lol! How long do u have to wait for hsg? Hopefully not too long, then u can start treatment! Cant wait for my scan on monday so hopefully I can start again xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, my hsg is next week! So not long to wait now. Its ment to be very sore! ! Eeeek! 
But the nurse told me that it opens the tubes and really can help fertility!  So id say perfect timing. We should be starting at the beginning of March..im excited and scared!!!! GL for Monday x


----------

